# fui, fue, pronunciación



## green_muse

¡Hola!
Me gustaría saber qué  vocal lleva el acento.
Es fuI o fUi
fuE o fUe
CeDE o CEde.


----------



## Circunflejo

Las dos primeras, forman un diptongo en el que ambas vocales se pronuncian en una única sílaba.

En la última, convendría que aclararas el significado que te interesa y, como solo se permite una consulta por hilo, que abrieras otro hilo para preguntar al respecto.


----------



## Calambur

green_muse said:


> Me gustaría saber qué vocal lleva el acento.
> Es fuI o fUi
> fuE o fUe


Hola.

Esos acentos recaen en la "i" /fuí/ y en la "e" /fué/.
Pero no se tildan porque según las reglas de ortografía los monosílabos no llevan tilde.

Saludos._


----------



## green_muse

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> Esos acentos recaen en la "i" /fuí/ y en la "e" /fué/.
> Pero no se tildan porque según las reglas de ortografía los monosílabos no llevan tilde.
> 
> Saludos._


Gracias. ¿Por qué dice fuí y no fúi? ¿ Aquí el diptongo no debía ser úi?


----------



## green_muse

Circunflejo said:


> Las dos primeras, forman un diptongo en el que ambas vocales se pronuncian en una única sílaba.
> 
> En la última, convendría que aclararas el significado que te interesa y, como solo se permite una consulta por hilo, que abrieras otro hilo para preguntar al respecto.


Me refería con CD a los discos. Creo que se dice Cedé y me gustaría saber por qué.


----------



## Circunflejo

green_muse said:


> Creo que se dice Cedé y me gustaría saber por qué.


Porque las siglas que se leen deletreando las letras que las componen acostumbran a acentuarse en la última sílaba.


----------



## Calambur

green_muse said:


> ¿Por qué dice fuí y no fúi? ¿ Aquí el diptongo no debía ser úi?


Manuel Seco (_Diccionario de dudas..._) da la explicación dentro de la entrada TILDE, y allí dentro de "Casos particulares". Dice:


> 2.2. Las palabras monosílabas no llevan tilde, ya que en ellas *no es preciso señalar en cuál de las sílabas es mayor la intensidad de la articulación.**** De acuerdo con esto, se escriben sin tilde _pan, vas, doy, fe, pie_, así como las formas verbales _*fue, fui, dio y vio*_*.*


** *Se entiende que al tratarse de palabras monosílabas, no se precisa señalar dónde recae la intensidad (porque no hay otras sílabas para "elegir").


Pero, claro, trato de ponerme en tu lugar y pienso: "Para saber en cuál se las vocales recae la intensidad en palabras como *"fui"* tenés que saber cómo se pronuncian"...



Y hay algo 'peor', que también menciona M. Seco dentro de los "Casos particulares":


> Se exceptúa el grupo _ui (jesuita, constituido)_.


Pero no te amplío la información para no complicarte la vida.

---

En cuanto la pronunciación de CD (disco), por aquí lo acentuamos en la D, pero entiendo que es una cuestión de uso (o costumbre) nada más. De hecho, a veces sólo decimos /cómpact/.

Saludos._


----------



## Calambur

Enlace al _Diccionario de dudas..._ de Manuel Seco: https://detemasytemas.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/diccionario-dudas-del-espac3b1ol-manuel-seco.pdf


----------



## green_muse

Circunflejo said:


> Porque las siglas que se leen deletreando las letras que las componen acostumbran a acentuarse en la última sílaba.


!Muchas gracias!


----------



## lagartija68

green_muse said:


> Gracias. ¿Por qué dice fuí y no fúi? ¿ Aquí el diptongo no debía ser úi?


Cuando la i no lleva el acento al final del diptongo se escribe "y" como en las interjecciones "¡Uy!" "¡Guay!" o en el nombre de la provincia de "Jujuy" o en el apellido "Pueyrredón" o en los verbos "soy" o "doy" o en el adverbio muy. En estos casos la y se acerca maś al valor de una semiconsonante. Cuando el acento lo carga la i como en fui, pasa algo similar con la u. El verbo "hui" según las regiones se pronuncia como diptongo o como hiato con acento en la i (por eso muchos escribimos/escribíamos huí, cosa que hoy se considera incorrecta).


green_muse said:


> fuE o fUe


A los fines ortograficos u+i (vocales cerradas ambas) siempre se considera diptongo.
En cambio u+e puede ser hiato o diptongo. Si es hiato, debería llevar tilde la vocal cerrada (u). Si no hay tilde, se trata de un diptongo y el acento recae en la vocal abierta (e).


----------



## green_muse

Calambur said:


> Manuel Seco (_Diccionario de dudas..._) da la explicación dentro de la entrada TILDE, y allí dentro de "Casos particulares". Dice:
> 
> ** *Se entiende que al tratarse de palabras monosílabas, no se precisa señalar dónde recae la intensidad (porque no hay otras sílabas para "elegir").
> 
> 
> Pero, claro, trato de ponerme en tu lugar y pienso: "Para saber en cuál se las vocales recae la intensidad en palabras como *"fui"* tenés que saber cómo se pronuncian"...
> 
> 
> 
> Y hay algo 'peor', que también menciona M. Seco dentro de los "Casos particulares":
> 
> Pero no te amplío la información para no complicarte la vida.
> 
> ---
> 
> En cuanto la pronunciación de CD (disco), por aquí lo acentuamos en la D, pero entiendo que es una cuestión de uso (o costumbre) nada más. De hecho, a veces sólo decimos /cómpact/.
> 
> Saludos._


!Muchas gracias! Lo de pie, vio, etc me estaba claro, solo ese fui no porque ambas vocales son cerradas, pero ahora está más claro. El libro es interesante y detallado.


----------



## green_muse

lagartija68 said:


> Cuando la i no lleva el acento al final del diptongo se escribe "y" como en las interjecciones "¡Uy!" "¡Guay!" o en el nombre de la provincia de "Jujuy" o en el apellido "Pueyrredón" o en los verbos "soy" o "doy" o en el adverbio muy. En estos casos la y se acerca maś al valor de una semiconsonante. Cuando el acento lo carga la i como en fui, pasa algo similar con la u. El verbo "hui" según las regiones se pronuncia como diptongo o como hiato con acento en la i (por eso muchos escribimos/escribíamos huí, cosa que hoy se considera incorrecta).
> 
> A los fines ortograficos u+i (vocales cerradas ambas) siempre se considera diptongo.
> En cambio u+e puede ser hiato o diptongo. Si es hiato, debería llevar tilde la vocal cerrada (u). Si no hay tilde, se trata de un diptongo y el acento recae en la vocal abierta (e).


!Muchas gracias!


----------



## S.V.

También oías algunas en Forvo: _hui_, _fui_; _dual_, _cual_; _jesuita_, _agüita_; _huida__~__huido_, _fortuito_; _hebraico_, _algebraico_, _laico_, _arcaico_.


----------



## Terio

lagartija68 said:


> Cuando la i no lleva el acento al final del diptongo se escribe "y" como en las interjecciones "¡Uy!" "¡Guay!" o en el nombre de la provincia de "Jujuy" o en el apellido "Pueyrredón" o en los verbos "soy" o "doy" o en el adverbio muy.


En el caso del adverbio _muy_, me parece que se oye más bien [mwi] que [muj]. Por lo menos, hay cierta vacilación. ¿Estaré equivocado?


----------



## lagartija68

Terio said:


> En el caso del adverbio _muy_, me parece que se oye más bien [mwi] que [muj]. Por lo menos, hay cierta vacilación. ¿Estaré equivocado?


No me parece. Creo que estás equivocado.


----------



## Circunflejo

lagartija68 said:


> Si es hiato, debería llevar tilde la vocal cerrada (u). Si no hay tilde, se trata de un diptongo y el acento recae en la vocal abierta (e).


Con la normativa ortográfica actual, ue se considera diptongo independientemente de cómo lo pronuncie el hablante y no lleva tilde si aparece en una palabra monosílaba.


----------



## lagartija68

Circunflejo said:


> Con la normativa ortográfica actual, ue se considera diptongo independientemente de cómo lo pronuncie el hablante y no lleva tilde si aparece en una palabra monosílaba.


Es lo que escribí: _A los fines ortograficos u+i (vocales cerradas ambas) siempre se considera diptongo._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

lagartija68 said:


> A los fines ortográficos u+i (vocales cerradas ambas) siempre se considera diptongo.
> *En cambio u+e puede ser hiato o diptongo*. Si es hiato, debería llevar tilde la vocal cerrada (u). Si no hay tilde, se trata de un diptongo y el acento recae en la vocal abierta (e).


Creo que @Circunflejo se debe referir a la parte destacada...

Pero esto me deja pensando: para la normativa ortográfica actual el imperativo de evacuar, por ejemplo, ¿sería _evacue (usted) / evacuen (ustedes) la sala_ y no _evacúe /evacúen la sala_? Veo en el Conjugador de este mismo foro que parece admitir ambas grafías...

Saludos


----------



## Circunflejo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Creo que @Circunflejo se debe referir a la parte destacada...


Sí.


Circunflejo said:


> Con la normativa ortográfica actual, *ue* se considera diptongo independientemente de cómo lo pronuncie el hablante y no lleva tilde si aparece en una palabra monosílaba.


----------



## Terio

Circunflejo said:


> Con la normativa ortográfica actual, ue se considera diptongo independientemente de cómo lo pronuncie el hablante y no lleva tilde si aparece en una palabra monosílaba.



Hay hiato, y tilde, en algunas palabras como _hindúes_.

_Evacue_ y _evacúe_ son dos pronunciaciones posibles :

_Evacúe_ supone que se pronuncia en cuatro sílabas : _e-va-cú-e_, siendo tónica la sílaba _cú_. La _u_ y la _e_ están en hiato.

_Evacue_ supone que se pronuncia en tres sílabas : _e-va-cue_, siendo tónica la sílaba _va_. La _u_ y la _e_ forman un diptongo.

La ortografía no representa la diferencia que hay, por lo menos para una parte de los locutores, entre _fui _y _hui_.


----------



## Agró

Tomás Navarro Tomas (_Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982) transcribe de la siguiente forma:

*fui */fwí/ (pág. 277)
*ruido */rwído/ (pág. 277)
y, como cabía esperar
*muy */mwí/ (pág. 283)
porque el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.

En el punto 66 (Diptongos), hace una relación de los diptongos en español, dividiéndolos en crecientes, formados por semiconsonante y vocal (ia /ja/, ie /je/, io /jo/, iu /ju/, ua /wa/, ue /we/, *ui /wi/* y uo /wo/) y en decrecientes, formados por vocal y semivocal (ai o ay /ai̯/, au /au̯/, ei o ey /ei̯/, eu /eu̯/, oi u oy /oi̯/ y ou /ou̯/).

Respecto a CD, hay entrada propia en el DPD:
*CD*. Sigla del inglés _compact disc_ (‘disco compacto’; → (disco) compacto): _«Uno puede poner en un CD toda una enciclopedia»_ (Pimentel _Multimedia_ [Perú 1997]); también designa el aparato con que se leen estos discos: _«El primer componente es el conector de entrada para CD»_ (Bustos _Multimedia_ [Esp. 1996]). Se usa en masculino, pues este es el género del sustantivo _disco,_ equivalente español del inglés _disc_ (→ sigla, 4). En español debe leerse [se*dé*, ze*dé*]; se desaconseja la pronunciación 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[sidí], propia del inglés, a pesar de su extensión en algunas zonas de América. Como corresponde a las siglas, se escribe con letras mayúsculas y, en la lengua escrita, es invariable en plural (→ sigla, 3), aunque oralmente sí suele añadirse la /s/ de plural ([sedés, zedés]): _«Localizó uno de los CD que quería poner»_ (_Época_ [Esp.] 11.8.97). A partir de la lectura española de la sigla se ha creado el sustantivo _cedé_ (pl. _cedés_): _«En las tiendas ya se vendían cedés con canciones sobre el tema»_ (PzReverte _Reina_ [Esp. 2002]). Se desaconseja la forma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_cidí,_ por corresponder a la lectura inglesa de la sigla. En cualquier caso, se recomienda usar con preferencia el equivalente español _(disco) compacto._

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas 2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Terio

Agró said:


> Tomás Navarro Tomas (_Manual de pronunciación española_, Madrid, 1982) transcribe de la siguiente forma:
> 
> *fui */fwí/ (pág. 277)
> *ruido */rwído/ (pág. 277)
> y, como cabía esperar
> *muy */mwí/ (pág. 283)
> porque el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.
> 
> En el punto 66 (Diptongos), hace una relación de los diptongos en español, dividiéndolos en crecientes, formados por semiconsonante y vocal (ia /ja/, ie /je/, io /jo/, iu /ju/, ua /wa/, ue /we/, *ui /wi/* y uo /wo/) y en decrecientes, formados por vocal y semivocal (ai o ay /ai̯/, au /au̯/, ei o ey /ei̯/, eu /eu̯/, oi u oy /oi̯/ y ou /ou̯/).


¿Así que no considera /uj/?


----------



## lagartija68

Terio said:


> Hay hiato, y tilde, en algunas palabras como _hindúes_.
> 
> _Evacue_ y _evacúe_ son dos pronunciaciones posibles :
> 
> _Evacúe_ supone que se pronuncia en cuatro sílabas : _e-va-cú-e_, siendo tónica la sílaba _cú_. La _u_ y la _e_ están en hiato.
> 
> _Evacue_ supone que se pronuncia en tres sílabas : _e-va-cue_, siendo tónica la sílaba _va_. La _u_ y la _e_ forman un diptongo.


Pero lo que la ortografía considera siempre como diptongo (aunque algunos hablantes lo pronuncien así y otros como hiato) es el encuentro de las dos vocales cerradas: ui y iu: cuidado y ciudad, por ejemplo.
En cambio en el encuentro de una abierta y una cerrada puede haber tanto diptongo como hiato: evacue y evacúe.
Y por últimos entre dos vocales abiertas siempre se considera hiato (aunque haya usos en el que se pronuncien como diptongo): aéreo, cae.





Agró said:


> como cabía esperar
> *muy */mwí/ (pág. 283)
> porque el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.



Por mi experiencia es absolutamente soprendente que diga que uy en fui y en muy se pronuncien igual.
No es lo que muestran estos audios: Pronúncia de muy: Como pronunciar muy em Espanhol

Ni los de las entradas de wordreference: muy - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## Circunflejo

Terio said:


> Hay hiato, y tilde, en algunas palabras como _hindúes_.


Quizá mi cita no fue lo suficientemente clara. Resaltaré lo que no quedó claro:


Circunflejo said:


> Con la normativa ortográfica actual, ue se considera diptongo independientemente de cómo lo pronuncie el hablante y no lleva tilde *si aparece en una palabra monosílaba.*


----------



## lagartija68

Terio said:


> ¿Así que no considera /uj/?


¿Esta es la evidencia?


----------



## Kaxgufen

green_muse said:


> Gracias. ¿Por qué dice fuí y no fúi? ¿ Aquí el diptongo no debía ser úi?


Yo te diría que primero es el sonido y luego la escritura. 
*Fuí* existe, *Fúi* no existe. (acentuados para marcar la diferencia, pero ninguno llevaría tilde de acuerdo con ls normas) 
De existir /fúi/ me plantearía como escribirlo para que sonara de ese modo, y personalmente le agregaría una hache: fuhi.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Agró said:


> *muy */mwí/ (pág. 283)
> porque el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.


Jamás lo pronunciaría de ese modo...tal vez alcoholizado, no sé. El acento recae sobre la U, ineluctablemente.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En castellano, los sonidos semivocálicos que forman diptongos son alófonos de las vocales respectivas, así que @Terio ni está equivocado ni deja de estarlo: la cuestión es irrelevante.


----------



## Agró

Terio said:


> ¿Así que no considera /uj/?


No lo menciona; para él no existe.


lagartija68 said:


> Por mi experiencia es absolutamente soprendente que diga que uy en fui y en muy se pronuncien igual.
> No es lo que muestran estos audios: Pronúncia de muy: Como pronunciar muy em Espanhol
> 
> Ni los de las entradas de wordreference: muy - Definición - WordReference.com


Mi impresión, al oír esas pronunciaciones por parte de hablantes americanos, es que hacen hiato (mu.i), a diferencia de la de hablantes españoles que hacen diptongo claramente (mwi). Pero puede que no lo oiga bien.


lagartija68 said:


> ¿Esta es la evidencia?
> 
> View attachment 61538


Sí. Ese es uno de los ejemplos de Navarro Tomás.


Kaxgufen said:


> Jamás lo pronunciaría de ese modo...tal vez alcoholizado, no sé. El acento recae sobre la U, ineluctablemente.


Esto es lo que aporta  la NGLE sobre la variabilidad en la pronunciación de los diptongos ui/iu:

*NGLE (Fonética y fonología) Real Academia Española/Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, 2011

8.9 Sílaba y secuencias vocálicas

8.9b* (...) Un diptongo puede estar integrado también por dos vocales altas distintas, como _ui_ en _cui.das_ o _iu_ en _interviú_. Dado que la lengua española favorece claramente la diptongación creciente, cuando dos vocales altas aparecen en la misma sílaba (_bui.tre, ciu.dad, viu.do_), se suele considerar que constituyen un diptongo creciente y, si requieren tilde, esta se coloca sobre la segunda vocal (_a.cuí.fe.ro, in.ter.viú_). No obstante, en el habla, es posible realizar la combinación de las dos vocales como diptongo creciente (_cuita _['ku̯i.ta]) o como diptongo decreciente (_cuita _['kui̯.ta]) en función de diversos factores (§ 8.9h). (...)

*8.9h* En muchos casos, la combinación de un segmento vocálico con el rasgo [+alto] y otro con el rasgo [-alto] está sometida a VACILACIONES EN LA PRONUNCIACIÓN. Así, por ejemplo, _anual, biombo, crueldad _o_ diana_ pueden realizarse como hiato o como diptongo en función de diversos factores de carácter espacial, estilístico o social. En ocasiones, la etimología o la analogía influyen en la solución fonética. Igualmente, la combinación de las dos vocales altas en el grupo _ui_ o en el grupo _iu_ presenta una considerable variación. _Buitre _o _cuita _suelen realizarse con diptongo; en cambio _concluido_, _construí_, _diurno _o _jesuita _son pronunciadas frecuentemente con hiato, aunque en el Perú y en otros países el diptongo es más usual en _jesuita _y _diurno _que en _construí _o _concluido_. Es muy difícil regular estas vacilaciones, dado el grado de libertad de los hablantes ante los factores que condicionan la aparición de uno u otro tipo de realización.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Agró said:


> el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.





Kaxgufen said:


> Jamás lo pronunciaría de ese modo...tal vez alcoholizado, no sé. *El acento recae sobre la U*, ineluctablemente.


 Sin palabras me has dejado...  Tengo que hacer un esfuerzo mental tremendo para imaginar esa pronunciación... y no sé si lo consigo.


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> *muy */mwí/ (pág. 283)
> porque el diptongo en _muy _es el mismo que en _fui _o en _ruido_.


¿Sí...? ¿El acento recae en la "i/y"...?



Kaxgufen said:


> *Jamás lo pronunciaría de ese modo*...tal vez alcoholizado, no sé. El acento recae sobre la U, ineluctablemente.


Tampoco yo.




Miguel On Ojj said:


> Sin palabras me has dejado...  Tengo que hacer un esfuerzo mental tremendo para imaginar esa pronunciación... y no sé si lo consigo.


Sorpresas que uno se lleva en este foro.


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> ¿Sí...? ¿El acento recae en la "i/y"...?


Eso es.
Muyyyyyyyy bien, no muuuuuuy bien.
(A falta de espectrogramas, no tengo otro modo de demostrar lo que digo; Duvi, manifiéstate).


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Eso es.
> Muyyyyyyyy bien, no muuuuuuy bien.


¡Me muero ya mismo!

Les dejo cariños. Ha sido un gusto tratar con ustedes.


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> ¡Me muero ya mismo!
> 
> Les dejo cariños. Ha sido un gusto tratar con ustedes.


Que nadie desespere, que os vamos a querer igual. Pronunciad como os venga en gana, faltaría más.


----------



## Terio

¿Se observa la misma vacilación en la interjección _¡huy!_? ¿En le topónimo _Jujuy_?


----------



## Calambur

Bueno, ya que @Agró me da permiso para seguir viviendo... te respondo a vos, @Terio :


> ¿Se observa la misma vacilación en la interjección _¡huy!_? ¿En le topónimo _*Jujuy*_?


*Jujuy *lo he oído de las dos maneras. Aunque la más común es con acento en la "u".


----------



## S.V.

Con la otra, p. ej. al seguir alguna tónica sin pausa _Uy, _*sí*. Luego _Muy *sim*ple_ como_ Fui *sim*ple_, al hablar rápido.


----------



## lagartija68

Estoy muuuuuuuuuy sorprendido.

Voice Note recorded on September 7, 2021 (voice note)


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

¿Y? Muuuuuuuuuy no es muy. Y también se puede pronunciar como "Muyyyyyyyy rico". Y tampoco es muy


----------



## lagartija68

Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿Y? Muuuuuuuuuy no es muy.


Cuando alargo la sílaba que contiene un diptongo, alargo la vocal que lleva el acento.




Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿Y? Muuuuuuuuuy no es muy. Y también se puede pronunciar como "Muyyyyyyyy rico". Y tampoco es muy


Jamás lo alargaría así, pero acepto que en otras variantes del español así suceda. No deja de resultarme extraño. Me encantaría escucharlo.


----------



## jilar

green_muse said:


> ¡Hola!
> Me gustaría saber qué  vocal lleva el acento.
> Es fuI o fUi
> fuE o fUe
> CeDE o CEde.


Espero que esto te ayude a solventar tu duda.

Yo nunca he visto que la gente escriba "fúe" o "fúi", pero sí en muchas ocasiones "fuí" y "fué".
Esto debería darte pistas sobre en qué vocal piensa la gente que da el golpe de voz o acentúa esa vocal.

Sin entrar en que realmente es un diptongo, claro.


----------



## duvija

Uh, vaya discusión. Lo más que podemos aceptar es que hay flor de vacilación, dependiendo de la zona o del uso de los amigos del hablante. La ortografía del español es generosa en esto y nos ayuda al escribir 'muy' con 'y' y 'fui' con 'i'. Eso nos ayuda a saber cuál es la vocal entera y cual la semivocal (que por alguna razón muchos siguen escribiendo la 'i' acortada como 'j' aunque eso vuelva loco al mundo normal de la fonética).

Además cada cual oye lo que quiere oir. Los hablantes de idiomas donde no hay palabras como 'fui' (o sea sin diptongos de ese tipo) escuchan esto como 'fuy'- aunque nadie lo diga así. Digo que los que tienen como lengua materna idiomas eslavos o alemánicos, lo van a escuchar y decir como si fuera 'fuy', con toda la gracia del caso, ya que ningún hablante nativo de español lo confunde.

Podemos ver los espectrogramas de 'fui' vs. 'muy' ( o si quieren con la misma consonante inicial) pero todo lo que lograremos es ver que son distintos. Es que las reglas ortográficas dejaron de prestarle la importancia adecuada a la acústica, para tirarse hacia el lado de 'menos faltas de ortografía', cosa que no me parece muy meritoria, pero a la Real sí le parece. Dadas las reglas que hay que seguir en la escritura, si 'fui' suena a 'fuí' or 'fuy', no parece importar.


----------



## Terio

En francés tenemos palabras con [wi] (por ejemplo : _oui _«sí») y otras con [uj] (por ejemplo : _mouille _«moja»).

A mi oído, _muy_ suena, en general, como _oui_, no como _mouille_, a pesar de la ortografía con y. Para mí, la ortografía racional sería _mui_. Sin embargo, no me cuesta admitir que las dos pronunciaciones se den.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿No se estarán separando fui (de ir) de fui (de ser)?


----------



## jilar

duvija said:


> Eso nos ayuda a saber cuál es la vocal entera y cual la semivocal (que por alguna razón muchos siguen escribiendo la 'i' acortada como 'j' aunque eso vuelva loco al mundo normal de la fonética).


Por favor, pon el AFI de muy y fui. A ver si así nos queda claro.



Kaxgufen said:


> ¿No se estarán separando fui (de ir) de fui (de ser)?


Yo no los diferencio, al pronunciarlos.

Fui a X y allí fui entrenado.

Pero yo, como gallego, he reparado en que muchas combinaciones UI las decimos como hiatos (verás que en gallego es _ruído_, se tilda la i, pero en cambio "cuido". Y así las decimos aunque hablemos castellano). Así que, de momento, me callo.


----------



## Ballenero

Agró said:


> Es muy difícil regular estas vacilaciones, dado el grado de libertad de los hablantes ante los factores que condicionan la aparición de uno u otro tipo de realización.


Basándome en esto, pienso que "muy" se puede pronunciar de las dos maneras según las circunstancias.
Esta es mi explicación de aficionado:
Se podría comparar con la interjección "uy".
Por ejemplo, viendo un partido de fútbol, cuando tu equipo está a punto de marcar gol pero el balón no entra en la portería por unos pocos centímetros, todo el mundo grita: ¡uuuy!
En cambio, cuando le marcan un gol a tu equipo, la gente suelta con rabia un: ¡uyyy! parecido a ¡ay!
Por eso puede variar dependiendo del sentimiento, múi suena más distendido y muí puede ser neutro o tajante sin más.
Así, no me resultaría nada extraño escuchar de boca de un argentino:
"Che viste, sos muy /múi/ bueno".
Y lo mismo de un español:
"¡Coño! eres muy /muí/ bueno".

Disculpen por haber metido en el debate el deporte rey (/réi/ supongo).


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Terio said:


> A mi oído, _muy_ suena, en general, como _oui_, no como _mouille_, a pesar de la ortografía con y.


No soy hablante nativo de francés, lo hablo y hasta ahí nomás, pero para mí _oui_ suena como fui, incluso diría que casi igual que hui (del verbo huir). Muy diferente a muy.


jilar said:


> Yo no los diferencio, al pronunciarlos.


Yo tampoco.


----------



## duvija

Pueden mirar viejos hilos sobre 'reUma/rEuma' y hasta lo que me escribieron desde la Fundeu sobre esa palabrita. Debe estar en el archivo. Es que el tema de diptongos no está claro. Se definen en forma distinta según el idioma, en serio. Y para peor, "sílaba" como definición no existe. Es un constructo aprendido, también dependiendo del idioma que se hable.


----------



## duvija

Y encima acabo de recibir esto de la Fundéu:  (de paso, ¿por qué la 'e' de Fundéu lleva tilde?)





_Sobreúso_, escrito en una palabra y con tilde, es un término válido para referirse a la utilización excesiva de algo.




























*Uso incorrecto*

El investigador afirma que hay un *sobre uso* de los antibióticos.
Las empresas son conscientes del *sobreuso* de plástico en los empaques.
El *sobreuso* de dispositivos y exposición a pantallas tiene repercusiones y son especialmente preocupantes en niños y adolescentes.



















*Uso correcto*

El investigador afirma que hay un *sobreúso* de los antibióticos.
Las empresas son conscientes del *sobreúso* de plástico en los empaques.
El *sobreúso* de dispositivos y exposición a pantallas tiene repercusiones y son especialmente preocupantes en niños y adolescentes.



















El término *sobreúso *está formado por el sustantivo _uso_ y el prefijo _sobre-_, y *se* *escribe en una sola palabra, sin espacio ni guion intermedios*. Por ello, no son válidas las grafías _sobre-uso_ ni _sobre uso._
Además, de acuerdo con la _Ortografía de la lengua española, _cuando se forma una palabra con un prefijo, la voz resultante ha de someterse a las normas generales de acentuación. Así, aunque* uso no lleva tilde* por ser una palabra llana acabada en vocal, *sobreúso sí la lleva* porque la unión de una vocal fuerte (_e_) y una vocal débil tónica (_u_) forma hiato, es decir, las vocales se pronuncian en sílabas distintas, y siempre se acentúa la cerrada, con independencia de que lo exijan o no las reglas generales de acentuación.


----------



## jilar

duvija said:


> ¿por qué la 'e' de Fundéu lleva tilde?


Dos sílabas, la última con el diptongo EU, aguda, acabada en vocal.

Igual que se tildaría "déubito" 
/'dew .bi. to/ si existiera.
Y si se pronunciara /de. 'u. bi. to/ se escribiría deúbito.

Deuda no la necesita por ser llana acabada en vocal. Pero si coges esa misma y le añades una ele, manteniendo la acentuación en la primera sílaba, habría que tildarla: déudal.
Eso suena más a una palabra inglesa que a una castellana.


----------



## duvija

jilar said:


> Dos sílabas, la última con el diptongo EU, aguda, acabada en vocal.
> 
> Igual que se tildaría "déubito"
> /'dew .bi. to/ si existiera.
> Y si se pronunciara /de. 'u. bi. to/ se escribiría deúbito.
> 
> Deuda no la necesita por ser llana acabada en vocal. Pero si coges esa misma y le añades una ele, manteniendo la acentuación en la primera sílaba, habría que tildarla: déudal.
> Eso suena más a una palabra inglesa que a una castellana.


"Deuda" no es un problema. "REuma" (para mí acentuada en la e) si lo es porque acústicamente es un hiato así de grande, pero no se puede tildar esa 'e'.


----------



## jilar

duvija said:


> Deuda" no es un problema. "REuma" (para mí acentuada en la e) si lo es porque acústicamente es un hiato así de grande, pero no se puede tildar esa 'e'.


Esa palabra tiene dos pronunciaciones en la realidad de los hablantes.
reuma, reúma | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
Unos hacen diptongo, así que deberían escribir "reuma" /'rrew .ma/. Como llana acabada en vocal, no necesita ninguna tilde. Igual que deuda.

Otros hacen hiato /rre .'u .ma/ y deberían entonces escribir reúma.

Habría una tercera posibilidad, teórica. Que la pronunciaran como aguda, entonces sería "reumá". Igual que pasa a "ma" el acento al formar el adjetivo "reumático".

Y no veo más posibilidades. ¿Estás diciendo que hay gente que dice /'rre .u .ma/? O sea, con hiato pero acentuando la vocal abierta, la e en este caso.
Yo eso  (v. abierta + cerrada) lo interpreto como un diptongo, por mucho que quieras destacar esa e y aislarla de la u. Se deshace el diptongo si marcas/acentúas la vocal cerrada.


----------



## duvija

jilar said:


> Esa palabra tiene dos pronunciaciones en la realidad de los hablantes.
> reuma, reúma | Diccionario panhispánico de dudas
> Unos hacen diptongo, así que deberían escribir "reuma" /'rrew .ma/. Como llana acabada en vocal, no necesita ninguna tilde. Igual que deuda.
> 
> Otros hacen hiato /rre .'u .ma/ y deberían entonces escribir reúma.
> 
> Habría una tercera posibilidad, teórica. Que la pronunciaran como aguda, entonces sería "reumá". Igual que pasa a "ma" el acento al formar el adjetivo "reumático".
> 
> Y no veo más posibilidades. ¿Estás diciendo que hay gente que dice /'rre .u .ma/? O sea, con hiato pero acentuando la vocal abierta, la e en este caso.
> Yo eso  (v. abierta + cerrada) lo interpreto como un diptongo, por mucho que quieras destacar esa e y aislarla de la u. Se deshace el diptongo si marcas/acentúas la vocal cerrada.



Si, para nosotros es rE.u.ma, acentuando la vocal abierta pero con un claro hiato. En el espectrograma se ve dos vocales completas y no semivocal para la 'u'. Eso es lo que complica el uso de tilde. Pobre, que dos funciones no tiene.


----------

